# 2011 earlybird CX ride and happy hour tour - RIVERSIDE



## jchristopher (Sep 12, 2002)

Join us for a free cyclocross clinic, ride, and info session:

Time	
Tuesday, August 30 · 5:00pm - 8:00pm

Location	
JENSON USA
1615 Eastridge Avenue
Riverside, CA

Created By	
SoCalCross PRESTIGE SERIES

MEET UP AT: Jenson USA - 1615 Eastridge Avenue - Riverside, CA 92507 - JensonUSA.com - Your Mountain & Road Bike online parts supplier! - (909) 947-9036

WHEN: Tuesday, August 30th
Meet 5PM @Jenson USA Riverside
Depart 5:30PM Skills and Clinic @Taft Park - 6826 New Ridge Dr - Riverside, CA 

Happy Hour Begins 7:00PM at Jenson USA
*Learn more about SoCalCross events, bike, Q&A, Pizza and drinks and raffle!

Demo CX Bikes Available. PLEASE RSVP: [email protected]
$10 donation for demo bike rental. Help us keep the bikes rolling.

Cyclocross (CX) bikes and Hardtail MTBs are best. Mountain bike pedals and shoes are recommended. Flat pedals and "sneakers" are good for first timers. Bike lights recommended. Helmets required.
Participants sign release - minors must have adult guardian-parent sign release.

Questions? Email [email protected]

The Earlybird Cyclocross Ride and Happy Hour Tour is a series of cyclocross clinics from San Diego to San Luis Obispo hosted by SoCalCross and is meant to educate new riders while increasing awareness of this super-fun-wacky sport!

Disclaimer: Fun must be had by all!!!


----------



## jchristopher (Sep 12, 2002)

Bump, event is tomorrow


----------

